

Flawed spacesuit delays ISS repairs - tankenmate
http://www.theaustralian.com.au/news/world/flawed-spacesuit-delays-iss-repairs/story-e6frg6so-1226788376766

======
sitharus
My sources say the spacewalk finished early as Mastracchio was feeling unwell,
the issue with the spacesuit was found after the EVA finished. Just remember
that spacesuits are amazingly complicated devices.

[http://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2013/12/spacewalkers-first-
pu...](http://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2013/12/spacewalkers-first-pump-module-
replacement-evas/)

[http://forum.nasaspaceflight.com/index.php?topic=33535.msg11...](http://forum.nasaspaceflight.com/index.php?topic=33535.msg1136988#msg1136988)

------
jevinskie
Drowning in a spacesuit? Not how I'd imagine going out. How would a snorkel
help given that there is no true waterline in weightlessness?

~~~
MrRage
That made me wonder what the procedures are if one was to die on the ISS.
You'd have to store the remains somewhere until the next Soyuz ship can
launch? That's probably enough morbid thinking for today.

~~~
TheLegace
Knowing how NASA operates, it's very likely they have a detailed document
outlining procedures.

I remember reading the Space Shuttle specification and there were
contingencies for abort at various stages and if an incident happened what to
do about it.

~~~
mikeash
Contingencies for abort at various stages isn't all that unusual or
interesting. Heck, I do that before I go fly my 600lb glider.

I don't doubt that they have contingencies for deaths on board, though. I'm
sure _everything_ has a plan. Sort of the space equivalent of the US military
having plans to invade Canada and Mexico, except more likely to be needed.

